# toucher (à) qqch - préposition ?



## Anna-chonger

Salut tout le monde,

*toucher qqch / toucher à qqch*

dans le dico on donne pour tous deux la même définition qu'est la suivante :


> porter la main (sur quelque chose)
> porter la main sur (quelque chose)



Donc pas de différence dans ce sens-là ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mauricet

En effet, "toucher X" ou "toucher à X" peuvent signifier "porter la main sur X". Cependant "toucher à" peut signifier "porter atteinte à" par exemple dans "toucher aux acquis sociaux".


----------



## Alcofribas Nasier

Bonjour à tous,

Les deux ("toucher" et "toucher à") sont dans le dico et ont le sens "poser le main sur." Donc ... c'est quoi, la différence? Je voudrais comprendre ça en général, mais surtout en parlant à un enfant.

Dirais-je: "ne le touche pas," "n'y touche pas"? Ou bien, "pas touche"? (Je l'ai entendu à la télé).

Mon essai: "n'y touche pas."

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Bonjour, 
dans le cas d'un ordre donné à un enfant, on dira plutôt : "ne touche pas! "
Ou "ne touche pas à ça". 
En particulier si c'est un objet inanimé. 

Si c'est un chien qu'il ne doit pas toucher, on dira plutôt: "ne le touche pas!"

Il faudrait demander à des grammairiens, mais je pense que "le/la" ne se rajoute que pour des choses vivantes.

Quant à "pas touche!", c'est souvent quelque chose qu'on dit en plaisantant, ou en donnant une petite tape sur les doigts (par exemple si quelqu'un essaie de vous piquer un truc dans votre assiette). 
Ca se dit dans plein de contexte, il faut voir au cas par cas.


----------



## travelasia

"Ne touche pas à cela/à ça" est tout à fait correct lorsque tu montres un objet par exemple. 
Ex : ne touche pas à mes clés 
"n'y touche pas" est correct aussi. tu vois ton enfant prendre les clés tu lui dit "non n'y touche pas"
"Ne *le touche pas "* implique un "object"(cod) ex: ne touche pas au chat, ne le touche pas (toi et ton enfant savez de quoi tu parles, le chat) 
"Pas touch" n'est pas français, enfin c'est expression "familière", assez amusante pour les enfants justement. 

J'espère t'avoir un peu aidé!


----------



## silverwhite

Alors, pour "porter la main sur X", on peut utiliser "toucher X" ou "toucher à X" absolument indifféremment?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, les deux ne s'emploient pas exactement dans le même sens.

_Toucher X_ = entrer en contact avec X → Exemple: _Touche cette écharpe et sens comme elle est douce_.
_Toucher *à* X_ = entrer en contact avec X *et* le modifier/déplacer/perturber/etc. → Exemple: _Ne touche pas *à* mes affaires!_

De plus, _toucher X_, contrairement à _toucher *à* X_, peut également signifier _être en contact avec_. Exemple: _Les fleurs touchent le mur._


----------



## Mauricet

Le deuxième exemple de travelasia comporte une erreur :





> "Ne *le touche pas "* implique un "object"(cod) ex: ne touche pas au chat, ne le touche pas


Si c'est un COD, c'est _ne touche pas *le* chat, ne le touche pas_. Mais _toucher_ est aussi transitif indirect : _ne touche pas au chat, n'y touche pas._ Les deux constructions sont possibles, pour les objets comme pour les animés, avec le même sens. Mais il est vrai que dans l'usage, on emploie *un peu *plus volontiers la construction directe avec le nom : _ne touche pas le chat / la clef_, et la construction indirecte avec le pronom : _ne touche pas à ça, n'y touche pas._


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Les réponses qui vous ont été données sont pleines de bonnes intentions, mais elles sont inexactes et déroutantes.
[…]
«Toucher *à* quelque chose» a un sens plus figuré. Le dictionnaire du CNRTL dit que cela signifie «utiliser sans autorisation». (dans l’exemple «ne touche pas à mes clés». j’ajoute une autre signification : «ne pas s’occuper de...»
En réalité, la construction «toucher à quelque chose» s’emploie presque toujours à la forme négative «ne pas toucher à» et cette forme négative signifie «ne pas s’occuper de/jouer avec/utiliser quelque chose, y compris simplement en le touchant».
Voyez la définition ici, sous le paragraphe II, en bas (emploi transitif indirect)

Les constructions sont les suivantes (comme d’habitude, rien de particulier au verbe toucher)
«Ne touche pas le chat» -> «ne *le* touche pas»
«Ne touche pas à mes clés» -> «n’*y* touche pas».


----------



## sevillista

J´ai lu plusieurs messages à propos de toucher et toucher à, mais je ne comprends pas bien la différence. Est-ce que vous pouvez écrire des exemples pour moi, s´il vous plaît? Je suis une étudiante débutante, donc les phrases peuvent être faciles, je n´ai pas besoin des nuances compliquées. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Pour une première explication :
- toucher qqch : entrer en contact, poser la main le doigt dessus.
- toucher à qqch : manipuler qqch, prendre qqch

Au musée, on ne touche pas les tableaux !
Chez moi, tu peux te servir à boire mais ne touche pas au whisky, il est a mon père.


----------



## Anna-chonger

_Le pot est brûlant, ne *le* touche pas._

Est-ce que la phrase vous semble correcte ?

vous diriez "Ne touchez pas aux objets du musée" ou " Ne touchez pas les objets du musée"?

Je suis un peu perdue...


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Oui. «* Le pot est brûlant, ne le touche pas !* »
Par exemple, sur la notice d’utilisation de ma centrale vapeur (fer à repasser), je peux lire :
« Conseils importants :
· Ne touchez pas les surfaces chaudes
· Veillez à ce que le cordon d’alimentation ne touche pas des surfaces chaudes

Par contre, « *Ne touche pas à mon pot* , ce n’est que moi qui ai le droit de m’en servir »
Sans parler de « Ne touche pas à mon pote ! » 

Je dirais : “*Ne touchez pas les objets du musée* » (ne touchez pas les tableaux).
Au fait, il y a des règles à respecter lors de la visite du musée, à savoir «fermer les portables avant d'entrer dans le musée, ne pas prendre de photos, *ne pas toucher les œuvres*, ne pas parler fort, ne pas courir (pour les enfants), etc. »
Mais un restaurateur de tableaux pourrait bien avoir pour consigne de *ne pas toucher au tableau* sans porter des gants de coton ou de vinyle (puisque le tableau peut être trop fragile ou trop précieux).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour se souvenir : 
_Beaucoup de gens ne touchent leurs livres que le jour où ils les rangent dans leur bibliothèque ; jamais ils ne les liront, jamais ils ne les ouvriront, jamais plus ils n'y toucheront.

_Dans _toucher quelque chose _ou_ quelqu'un_, l'idée de contact prime (voir le message #8 d'Atcheque).
Dans_ toucher à __quelque chose _ou_ à quelqu'un, _l'idée est plus générale_.
_
Quand on atteint une cible, on dit qu'on l'a touchée.
Mais pour dire de ne pas porter atteinte à quelque chose ou à quelqu'un, on dit de ne pas y toucher.

_Ne pas toucher quelque chose _ou_ quelqu'un :_ on peut s'en approcher à condition de ne pas mettre ses doigts dessus.
_Ne pas toucher à quelque chose _ou_ à quelqu'un :_ on ne doit pas s'en approcher.


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Oui. «* Le pot est brûlant, ne le touche pas !* »
> Par contre, « *Ne touche pas à mon pot* , ce n’est que moi qui ai le droit de m’en servir »


Merci bien volo, mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi on entend souvent  : _Le pot est brûlant, n'__*Y*__ touche pas !_ 



Logospreference-1 said:


> _Ne pas toucher à quelque chose _ou_ à quelqu'un :_ on ne doit pas s'en approcher.


C'est donc pour ça qu'on dit : _Le pot est brûlant, n'__*Y*__ touche pas !_ ?


----------



## volo

Re-bonjour Anna-chonger,

« Le pot est brûlant,* n’y touche pas* » veut dire « *Ne t’en approche même pas*, car en passant à côté, tu risques de te brûler par mégarde ! »
Par contre, « Le pot est brûlant, *ne le touche pas* » signifie que je te déconseille de mettre la main ou tes doigts dessus (c’est chaud), or *tu peux t’en approcher* si tu veux (voir le post de Logospréférence ci-dessus).

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, c'est bien ça : _le seul fait qu'on te voie approcher du pot commencera à t'attirer des ennuis_.


----------



## languag3

Bonjour 

La présence de la préposition *à*  est-t-elle nécessaire dans la phrase suivante ?
ne touchez pas *à* cette plante.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kerrilynn

Bonjour, 
les deux sont possibles en fonction du contexte mais ont des sens assez proches :

ne touchez pas à cette plante, dans le sens de manipuler la plante, la tenir ou la toucher
ne touchez pas cette plante, dans le sens de ne pas poser les doigts sur la plante (interdiction de toucher)


----------



## JClaudeK

Il y a aussi ce sens-là de "toucher à":


> *toucher à qqc.*
> *β)* *Faire usage de quelque chose, utiliser quelque chose sans y être autorisé.* _La mère parlant (...) de son enfant, de sa manie de toucher aux allumettes, de sa crainte qu'il n'incendiât la maison_ (Goncourt, _Journal_, 1894, p. 552).


Pour une plante ça pourrait s'appliquer à un champignon vénéneux,  par exemple.


----------



## British Cloud

Bonjour,

- Toucher X:  entrer en contact avec qqn ou qqc en eprouvant les sensations du toucher.
- Toucher a X:  porter la main sur qqc pour prendre, utiliser.  Forme negative:  N'y touche pas.


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue, *British Cloud *! Ce que tu dit est exact. C'est une question ou juste une confirmation des informations précédentes ? Forme négative aussi : 'ne le (/la/les) touche pas' (plutôt pour un être vivant).


----------



## British Cloud

Merci, Locape.  Je voudrais juste dire ce que pense sur la question posee il y a plus de 11 ans car certaines explications n'etaient pas claires ou correctes.


----------

